

A dead simple approach to a Vagrant stack - thecodemonkey
https://github.com/MiniCodeMonkey/Vagrant-LAMP-Stack

======
WestCoastJustin
Vagrant is awesome, and if anyone is interested, I've put several screencasts
together about Vagrant [1], and creating a Vagrant box with Veewee [2]. These
will hopefully help you understand what Vagrant is about.

[1]
[http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/4-vagrant](http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/4-vagrant)

[2] [http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/5-create-a-vagrant-box-
wit...](http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/5-create-a-vagrant-box-with-veewee)

~~~
thecodemonkey
Sweet! I really love the format of your screencasts! Good job!

------
brokenparser
It appears to be based on Ubuntu 12.04 i386, uses Chef and dotdeb packages
(meant for Debian). I don't know why anyone would bother with this, but it
probably has an odd use case somewhere. It's still easier to use libvirt and
kickstart, no VirtualBox needed. You can simply pastebin the kickstart file if
you don't have a webserver yet.

~~~
thecodemonkey
I'm using dotdeb for easier compatibility between Debian and Ubuntu guests
(dotdeb is used to get a newer, backported version of PHP 5.4) which works
absolutely fine.

Please elaborate about libvirt and kickstart, would love to hear more!

